# New member with some questions



## MichaelH (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi, I registered here as I have little knowledge of electric model trains, and have some I would like to get some info for. Although I collect die cast cars, trains are a totally new world for me.

I recently picked up the trains in the attached pictures, I know nothing about them as far as age, scale, etc. My grandson loves trains so I thought it would be something for him to use and grow up with, but I started wondering if there is anything here that should maybe be put on a shelf for awhile rather than let a 4 year old get his hands on.

Any information or help is appreciated, and thanks in advance.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

They look like standard HO scale to me. I don't see anything particularly collectible or valuable there.

Nice Spirit of 76 train....


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I probably wouldn't recommend any HO scale train for a four year old. At that age I think they're still a little delicate (even the starter type stuff you have pictured) and small for them. I'd possibly look at a bigger O gauge starter set (not just saying that because of my favorite scale  ) or hold off on giving him the HO stuff until a little later.

Otherwise, make sure he's well supervised and careful around them.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm drooling a little over that HO! I that same C-Liner. I would hold on to those and get a 0 scale set like a decent beginner grade Lionel, MTH or Atlas train set. More forgiving if a grand kid picked it up or it falls over on the floor! They do run and do better for "carpet burning" compared to HO.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

THE TYCO MAN said:


> I'm drooling a little over that HO! I that same C-Liner. I would hold on to those and get a 0 scale set like a decent beginner grade Lionel, MTH or Atlas train set. More forgiving if a grand kid picked it up or it falls over on the floor! They do run and do better for "carpet burning" compared to HO.



They do look new huh?:thumbsup:

I like the Spirit _of_ 76 also,:smokin:

They all look like new and in great shape.
Well at least the side you can see are in great shape.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

My kids are 5 and 8 and don't have any problems with the trains. They've been playing with them since they were 3 and 6.

If there are ones that are particularly nice, then don't let them play with those. Pick up some cheapies at a train show or off of craigslist and let them play. They're toys.

To me, seeing their eyes light up when they get to play with these things is worth it to me to have a little damage happen now and again.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Michael,

My guess is that those trains are 1970's ... perhaps Tyco. Poke around these sites to see if you can identify them. The silver/red Santa Fe style was (and is) offered by several different mfrs, though.

http://tycotrain.tripod.com/tycotrains/

http://tycotrain.tripod.com/tycotrains/id22.html

http://www.ho-scaletrains.net/tycobrownboxdiesels/id11.html (scroll to bottom)

TJ


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I've got the New Haven box car (pretty sure TJ is right and it's Tyco), a bunch of those ore cars (those are AHM models) and that Pennsy gondola.

I've also got a couple of those Sante Fe F-units - mine are early Bachmann models.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Another vote for the Spirit of 76! Have you considered Thomas the train? The kids seem to identify with Thomas and his friends.


----------



## Shovel Man (May 26, 2012)

Always a tough choice. If you 'collect' them for their future value you might make a few bucks someday but if you let him play the rewards could be much higher.


----------

